# [V] Ältere Hardware - CPUs, RAM, Grakas etc.



## Bonkic (18. August 2014)

*[V] Ältere Hardware - CPUs, RAM, Grakas etc.*

vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse. 

cpu:

core2duo e6300 (lief jahrelang mit ~ 3,4 ghz)
core2duo e6850

mobo:

asus p5n-e sli (mit dem e6850)
gigabyte p35 ds3 (mit e6300)

ram:

2* kingston hyper x ddr 2- 4gb (insgesamt also 8gb)
2* corsair xms2 ddr 2 - 4gb (dito) 2gb (insgesamt 4gb) 
1* notebook-ram 2gb von kingston

graka:

asus geforce 8800gts (640mb)
sapphire radeon hd 6570 (2gb vram)

tv-karte: 

avertvdvbt 777

soundkarte: 

soundblaster audigy 2zs


- als die teile letztmals verbaut waren, liefen sie einwandfrei (bei problemen nehm ich sie aber auch zurück)
- preisvorstellungen hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine. sagt was. 
- bevorzugte zahlungsart: paypal 
- mobos und cpus bitte nur im bundle. sonst zu kompliziert mit versand.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (18. August 2014)

Kannst du mir die genauen Modelle der Arbeitsspeicher nennen?


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2014)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die genauen Modelle der Arbeitsspeicher nennen?



klar:
der kingston ist der hier -> http://planet-notebook.com/kingston...5-ddr2800-khx6400d2k24g-p-8377.html?pm=idealo

bei dem corsair hab ich mich übrigens vertan. sind nur 2*2gb. 
corsair -> Corsair DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800, Arbeitsspeicher CM2X2048-6400C5


----------



## CoDBFgamer (18. August 2014)

Handelt es sich bei dem Kingston um 4gb oder 2gb Riegel?


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2014)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei dem Kingston um 4gb oder 2gb Riegel?



2*4gb, wie oben angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit:

der riegel ganz oben sieht aus, als wäre da rechts was verbogen.
ist aber nicht der fall. liegt an der spiegelung.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (19. August 2014)

Habs mir nun überlegt und würde die Kingston Riegel für 40€ nehmen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2014)

hast 'ne pn...


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2014)

der kingston-ram ist weg. 
noch wer interesse an dem restlichen kram?


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2014)

puuuuuuuuuush


----------

